# Chimney on outdoor wood furnace?



## Sudden Impact (Jan 4, 2012)

I have thought about getting a extension pipe for my outdoor wood furnace. Can someone tell me the pro's and con's...is it really worth the extra money. I don't have a problem with smoke. The ones I see riding up and down the road have a longer pipe on them. Here is a pic of mine, just a short stock pipe comming out the top.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 4, 2012)

If it's working for you then I would probably say leave it alone. Mine is maybe 6' above the water jacket, but mostly because that's what I had around when I built it. I figured if it did smoke it might be nice to get it above my head when filling it. Seasoned wood and proper burning are best for the least smoke and it sounds like you are doing well there. Might want to refer to the manufacturer's recommendations on pipe length to see what they say. 

That's a good looking set-up you have.


----------



## greendohn (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got 6 foot of pipe on mine, and another 6 foot I'm tryin' to figure out how to get up there. I'll use cables and such to help hold it up in the wind. It looks like I'm gonna have to rent a man lift.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 3 foot extension on mine to get the smoke up and over the woodshed. It didn't change the way the OWB operates - just got the smoke up and over my woodshed.


----------



## Bloodsmoke (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 16 feet of chimney on mine and it starts about 5-6 feet in the air so I'm about 21-22 feet up. I did this to get above the soffet of my roof. My boiler is about 4-5 feet off my house.(house is stone). 

Some people say you use a little more wood if you have a taller chimney because it creates more of a draft, it makes sense. I have always ran mine with a tall chimney so I don't know what real difference it made for me.

If it wasn't for my house roof I would probably run it with one 4 foot section to just keep it a few feet above my head, even at the height I have it, on a real windy day smoke can still be forced all the way down to the ground, I have a CB6048 and it came with 8 feet of pipe.


----------



## bluestem (Jan 5, 2012)

I also have the CB 6048 and have 12 feet of chimney on mine. I just added a four foot section on it this past fall from the original 8 that came with it, wanted to get the exhaust up over the wood shed and house. Wasn't a huge issue with the seasoned wood but figured what the hell. I haven't noticed an increase in wood use but this winter weather has been so wacky it's hard to tell if I have been using more or not.


----------



## Sudden Impact (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input! I think I will just leave it alone.


----------



## boilerwood (Jan 5, 2012)

If it ain't broke..............


----------



## Iska3 (Jan 5, 2012)

I had to go up two sections or 6 ft on my OWB. Seems like I have a better or even draft and seems to help when it start up. The guy down the road from me has a lot of trees around his place so he is up something like 15 ft and he might need to go higher. ????


----------



## Paul61 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sudden Impact said:


> I have thought about getting a extension pipe for my outdoor wood furnace. Can someone tell me the pro's and con's...is it really worth the extra money. I don't have a problem with smoke. The ones I see riding up and down the road have a longer pipe on them. Here is a pic of mine, just a short stock pipe comming out the top.



Nice stove!
Looks like it's manufactured by the same company in Manitoba that built my Heatmaster SS 10,000?
Re. the extension: I purchased the 2' extension and cap for my stove, from the dealer.
No problems after 4+ years and have never had to clean the chimney. 

I'll put another 2' on it some day when I get off the couch!
Paul


----------



## reaperman (Jan 6, 2012)

boilerwood said:


> If it ain't broke..............



If it ain't broke -----Fix it until it is!


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 6, 2012)

greendohn said:


> *I've got 6 foot of pipe on mine, and another 6 foot I'm tryin' to figure out how to get up there. I'll use cables and such to help hold it up in the wind. It looks like I'm gonna have to rent a man lift.*



LOL... use your head man... take the existing 6-foot section down and attach the other 6-foot section to it, attach whatever guy-wires/cables you think you need, then with "_a little help from a friend_" (or two) just set the whole 12-foot section in place as one unit, and lastly anchor your guy-wires.


----------



## greendohn (Jan 8, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> LOL... use your head man... take the existing 6-foot section down and attach the other 6-foot section to it, attach whatever guy-wires/cables you think you need, then with "_a little help from a friend_" (or two) just set the whole 12-foot section in place as one unit, and lastly anchor your guy-wires.



..Rite on Spider, have tried the neighbors tractor with bucket,,couldn't get high enough. The roof on my unit isn't heavy enough to support the weight of a man. Got no dough to rent a man lift. I'm waiting on a job to be finished so I can get my hands on some scaffolding. I'm pretty sure that will do the trick. My buddy, Pete, has done some tower work and has put me on track with my cables and anchors. Peace.


----------

